# Two cats needing foster care for 3 months or forever homes East Lothian. Please Help!



## Helo (Oct 30, 2012)

Two beloved cats are needing to be fostered for 3 months (preferably find a forever home before it comes to that) either together or separate as they tend to leave each other alone. I'm extremely upset at having to do this as they're both my little purr balls & have exhausted every avenue so far, but I have a newborn baby who has until now been developing rashes & it turns out he is actually having a reaction to them so I've been told in no uncertain terms that I need to rehome them & have my baby nowhere near them or his symptoms could potentially worsen.

I'm currently staying at my mother in laws house with my baby but can only stay here until Tuesday 6th so they will have to be out of the house by Tuesday morning so my husband can clean everything for my son returning.

I've tried all the shelters, homes etc, friends/family - everything except Gumtree which I refuse to do. They are on a waiting list for a shelter with a no kill policy but it will be about 3 months until they have a place for them so until then I really can't put my baby at risk, but I can't keep them outside for the winter so please help if you can! We'd happily drop them off, we have food, bowls, cat tree etc & they are an absolute dream, honestly, my little guys are so lovely I can't have them go to anyone who doesn't just love cats!

Male black shorthair, neutered, 3 years old. Very affectionate & trusting, loves to be stroked & will happily lay around all day & not bother anyone.

Female shorthair, neutered, 6 years old. Very affectionate once she sniffs your scent. Loves to be held & stroked & will happily headbutt you if you call for 'kisses'. Is happiest lay on your knee but will also happily lay around if you look busy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

buping this


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

bumping thes


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This is just heartbreaking! I would be willing to offer foster until home can be found.

ETA Have you contacted Kelly Joy from Animallifeline?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am sorry we can only help if there is a rescue who is willing to go full rescue back up for these cats, as sadly in the past we have had people that have said "can you foster my pet for a couple of months" and then never hear from them again and the poor foster was left with animals they didn't want and left with big vet bills, I not saying that you would do that but because of the situation a few years back we can not help with private fostering anymore sadly.

Have you tried these rescues in your area Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Lothian, Scotland

Also if its just for 3 months and your cats are fully Vacs could you put them into a cattery until the rescue is able to take them?.

Failing any of the above try your local vets, put an add in there asking for a home for them, if you get any replies go and check the home yourself to make sure your cats will be happy there.

Good luck.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

bumping this


----------



## Helo (Oct 30, 2012)

They're on the waiting list for Lothian cat rescue so the fostering is until they have a place there so I'd pick them up & take them there once they let me know they have a place. I'm also wanting to volunteer there once theyre taken so I can still see them until they can be rehomed in a forever home.

I feel like I can't win & am fast running out of options as I can't stay with the in laws much longer. My husband thinks if we clear the shed & put their beds in, keep the door so they can go in & out & keep them there but its so cold its just not an option.

If anyone can help please, please do email me [email protected] & I can provide the shelter details where they're on a waiting list for you to check & I do want to know they're ok & stay in touch until I can take them there. They mean the world to me & I just want to do the best i can while making sure my boy isn't made to suffer. I can't afford a cattery  & honestly tried every charity, cat rescue center that I can find!


----------



## Helo (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Ang, I'm unsure how to message on here, but if you would be able to offer foster care until there is room for them in the center could you message me or email? Thank you soo much x ps they're covered on my insurance with rspca & are up to date with flea / worm treatments so you'd not need to worry about any of that, literally just love them til I can pick them up. x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

huni, you cant pm anybody as you dont have enough posts.
i have pm'd Ang for you so she will contact you soon. xx


----------



## Helo (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you catcoonz, that's really nice of you!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Emailing now


----------



## Helo (Oct 30, 2012)

Unfortunately we still haven't managed to rehome or foster my two cats.

The situation is desperate now so if anyone can help please do let me know! I've had to move back in with my son so had no choice but to put their beds, blankets, cat tree & food in the shed with the door pulled to. The weather is getting colder so we really need help  

I did try to keep them confined to one room more than once but it was making my son sick so I have no option! 

Ringing daily to every shelter & charity isn't working so this is my last hope! x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

what happened to Ang2, and have you not got a place with the rescue yet.
i would help but im miles away from you.


----------



## Helo (Oct 30, 2012)

It was lovely of Ang but she lives in Manchester & we're scotland, I did try to work around that but its just too far for us to drop off then pick up when they get a place. They think it'll be another 2 months before they have a place, was on the phone to them this morning. but I'm also calling the rescues every other day & once a week to the others.

I'm just filled with guilt & dread I feel so horrible at how theyre being treated, they just don't deserve any of it. x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

is there a rescue elsewhere in the country that could take them. i think kelly joy can organise transport if it is a rescue they are going to. may be worth ringing round rescues further away from home


----------



## Helo (Oct 30, 2012)

I've tried Edinburgh to Glasgow, Lanarkshire, fife, all around Lothian, up to an hour & half away, all full. We can transport them, its just finding two places to have them that's the problem.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sadly im 8 hours drive from you so thats not any help.
all you can do is put warm blankets or a thick duvet in a snuugle box for them to get cosy, its not ideal in a shed i understand that but until something else is arranged you dont have mush choice.
i was on the understanding that if you was to sign them over kelly-joy would help but i do understand that if you want them back finding a foster home isnt going to be very easy.


----------



## Helo (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, I'm so desperate to get them out of the shed. There's no words to describe how low i feel having them stay outside in the cold. 

I cant keep them, theres no getting around that so I either need to get them rehomed, in a shelter or fostered until my local shelter can take them, that's the only reason I suggested fostering as they say they won't have room so I'm on the waiting list now.

If she can help I'll be happy to sign them over if she can help at all. I'll pm her now. Thank you x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

let me know how you get on.


----------



## Helo (Oct 30, 2012)

Think ive found someone to have the cats permanently, I had them on a facebook group for rehoming in my area & she seems so lovely, too good to be true, she loves animals, looks after neighbours cat, wants them both & can't believe I won't take payment for them. 

So why can't I stop crying. I'm truely gutted. Keep trying to figure out a way to make it work here but I can't think of anything we've not tried. I just really don't want them to go  all this effort to have them rehomed & I find one that I think will work & don't want to let them go. She even said we can keep in touch & she'll send pictures. Why can't I be happy theyll get a loving home, I must be a horrible person!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

That is really really good news. My offer, as you know, remained open.

Please please make sure you visit them regular, especially in the beginning, to make sure its the right home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

cant this person just look after them until you are ready to have the cats back, if not maybe they will keep you updated with photos.


----------



## Helo (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks ang, it was soo lovely of you. 

Think I confused the situation with fostering, the reason I needed someone to foster them was due to me putting them on a waiting list to be rehomed, they said its another two months when I last called. I can't have them here period due to my baby. But she wants to give them both a loving home & she's not too far so I can see them, bring them food when i go to Costco and keep in touch on facebook & phone. 

This is what I mean by being too good to be true...she tried to rehome her neighbours cat but it didn't work out so she gave him back. She's asked loads of questions, all the little things I'd wanted to cover & really does seem to care about making them at home & acting as I would. She's so lovely, sounds daft but she's someone I think I'd be good friends with.

I'm not going to take them off the waiting list for the center as I think it'll take a good while to settle in & if not I'll need to fall back on that but I have a good feeling about her as what she says she's looking for fits my cats so well. But on the other hand I've got a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach & I'm still trying to find a way to make them stay. I'm dreading this journey today. 

But I keep telling myself they'll be loved, safe, given the time I can't give & she's a good woman, I've checked her out trying to find anyrhing. Plus if it doesn't work I know she isn't afraid to say so & give them back.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she does sound like a wonderful lady and i expect you was concerned it being too good to be true as people like this dont come along often.
i do think your cats would be better and healthier indoors in the warm as a shed isnt really suitable for long term and if they do catch a cold it would then be a vet appointment.
i feel although sad as it is, you are doing the best for your cats, just think of them cosy on the sofa.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Please give us an update when you get back. Fingers crossed


----------

